# A Touch of Class: Alchemist



## Kzoki (Nov 27, 2017)

I am using the alchemist from the kickstarter project, A Touch of Class, in a campaign and have some clarification questions.

The alchemist gets bombs as an Attack action. Are these bombs considered alchemical weapons?

If the bombs are alchemical weapons, does that mean at level 4 when I take the feat, Alchemical Artillerist, does my bombs damage increase to 2d10?

Also, do the bombs add any stat to their damage like a weapon attack would? Think it would be wisdom if I recall correctly. (Don't have book on me atm.)


----------



## jamesjhaeck (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi Kzoki, I'm the editor on Touch of Class. The bombs are alchemical weapons, and are affected by the Alchemical Artillerist feat. The bombs do not add your ability modifier to damage. They're like cantrips, using only the number on the die.


----------

